# kinda worried



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

i came home today after work and found one of my chiclids dead all my other seem fine but my yellow and black striped one was all chewed up he was the biggest...... also my PH and Ammonia are perfect....... what went wrong???????????????????


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

if you look at my pic he is the one behind the albino kinda blurry sorry


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

What are your water parameters exactly? Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, specifically.

How much aggression is there in the tank? What size tank is it? What kind of filtration? How many fish? What species of african cichlids?


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquarium/mbuna_labido.html

is that the fish that died? what's the Ph at? What sized fish? It would be a great idea to figure out exactly what each fish would be, if your not having any luck on your own one possibility could be to get detailed pics of each fish and post them here, i'm sure most could be identified


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Two possibilities #1 Nitrite. After your ammonia goes away you get a nitrite spike 1-3 months out from the start of the tank. It kills faster than ammonia without the warning signs (gasping at the surface) and often takes the biggest fish first (they need more Oxygen). Change water ASAP or you will lose more fish.

#2 Aggression. If you have 2 male cichlids of the same kind with at least 1 female (of anything) they may kill each other. If he was hiding in a corner yesterday or is missing pieces of tail he may most likely murdered. Rearrange the "furniture" and add more hiding places for the remaining fish. Use the opportunity (when you have the rocks out) to gravelwash the tank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

If that is the tank they are in, you need to add way more hiding places. I have also read in your other post that your ph is at 6.6 have you done anything to raise this? 
I personally like going natural, try adding some limestone, which could also help in having more hiding places for your fishies.
How long have you had the tank setup? Did you cycle it at least? If so it sounds like aggression. 
I am planning to keep a all cichlid tank in the near future and I have heard from everyone that you need to keep this tank basically overstocked to control the aggression. Also you should have 1 male to every 5 females, like someone said earlier 2 males and 1 female means death for one of the males, and even possibly the female. Because the male will harass the female all the time, so they definitely need more hiding places so everyone can get away and relax.
I've also noticed that you asked a question in one of your topics and you haven't replied. Replying to people with your water parameters and what's going on in the tank will help you greatly, and also help in trying to keep your fish alive.


----------

